# jdom.Element nicht vorhanden?



## chriss_2oo4 (14. Apr 2008)

Hi,

ich möchte JDOM verwenden, hab zunächst das Packet (jdom1.1.jar) per Import-Funktion von Eclipse importiert und obendrein auch noch versucht das Paket zum Classpath hinzuzufügen. Einige Pakete kann ich sehen, aber org.jdom.Element oder org.jdom.Document sind nicht vorhanden.

Was mach ich falsch?

Lg Chriss


----------



## SlaterB (14. Apr 2008)

wie groß ist die lib-Datei in KB?
hast du sie in Eclipse links im Package-Explorer?
da kann man sie ja aufklappen und die enthaltenen Packages und Klassen sehen,
Screenshot?


----------



## chriss_2oo4 (14. Apr 2008)

Hi,

meine jdom.jar Datei ist 149 KB groß.

Rechte Maustaste auf src (Paket) - Importieren - Auswahl der jdom.jar Datei - Fertig





Lg Chriss


----------



## SlaterB (14. Apr 2008)

hmm, das sieht so aus, als hättest du die class-Files als Source-Verzeichnis oder ähnliches,
vor allem fehlt das Hauptpackage org.jdom, kein Wunder dass dann entsprechende Klassen nicht gefunden werden,

ich meinte, die jar-Datei als External Jar einzubinden (Properties, Java Build Path, Libraries, Add External Jar), sieht dann etwa so aus:


----------



## chriss_2oo4 (14. Apr 2008)

Genau das war der Fehler!

Vielen vielen Dank!

Lg Chriss


----------

